# Ocean Tug Clara Campoamor (Maritime Rescue)



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

Ocean Tug "Clara Campoamor" Salvamento Maritimo (Maritime Rescue) Cartagena (March 2022)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

antiguogrumete said:


> Ocean Tug "Clara Campoamor" Salvamento Maritimo (Maritime Rescue) Cartagena (March 2022)



Thanks. Good footage.
Stephen


----------



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Thanks. Good footage.
> Stephen


Thanks!


----------

